# 

## Kuxxica

x

----------


## aswiet76

o ile nie wiem jak przerobic szambo na oczyszczalnie o tyle mam ogromne watpliwosci co do szczelnosci Twojego szamba skoro musisz go tak czesto oprozniac

----------


## m.k.k

Szukaj pod "przydomowa oczyszczalnia ścieków", POŚ, ew. "szambo ekologiczne". 
Nie w każdym terenie się da, a przynajmniej nie w każdym tak łatwo i tanio jak w folderach.
I jak napisał przedpiśca, porównaj zużycie wody z ilością wywożonego szamba.

----------


## hustawek

Też jestem zainteresowany taką "przeróbką". Kiedyś w jakimś wątku było na ten temat coś ale teraz nie mogę tego znaleźć...  :sad:

----------


## Barbossa

filozofii wielkiej nie ma
rura odpływowa minimalnie poniżej wlotowej, zabezpieczona przed wpływaniem tego co tam pływa, czyli jakiś kosz o drobnej siatce, tak zamontowany, aby jego góra była min te 10cm powyżej góry wlotowej rury
wtedy nie groźne będą spiętrzenia tego czegoś
ewentualnie zastawka odgradzajaca odpływ, ale nie sięgająca dna

a jak rozprowadzić po działce to już da się w necie znaleźć
i chyba tyle
byleby nie zapomnieć o bakteriach, a jakich to już Forumowicz *bzado* podpowie

----------


## revalidon

> Mam przydomowe szambo o pojemności 10m3 niestety z powodu częstych kąpieli w dużej wannie i prania w pralce trzeba go opróżniać dwa razy w tygodniu a to jest bardzo kosztowne.


Chyba się pomyliłaś Kutasico... Może dwa razy w miesiącu..?

----------


## Kuxxica

x

----------


## m.k.k

Oj, poczytać czym się różni normalne skażenie od przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków. Generalnie drugi wariant opisywany przez Barbossę jest lepszy, gdyż wymusza dłuższy przepływ przez osadnik (dawniej zbiornik szamba).



> ewentualnie zastawka odgradzajaca odpływ, ale nie sięgająca dna

----------


## wiaterwiater

> Czy można w jakiś prosty sposób oczyszczać ścieki i jako nieszkodliwe czyli zneutralizowane chemicznie wypuszczać w ziemię na terenie własnego ogródka lub przydrożnego rowu nie naruszając przy tym przepisów i pozostając w zgodzie z ekologią ???


Trzeba kupić kompletną przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków, wszystko zamontować jak należy. Teraz to już tylko wystarczy odłączyć rurę odpływową od szamba, następnie trzeba ową rurę podłączyć  do zbiornika oczyszczalni. I już.     :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## pawelpiwowarczyk

A jak ma się przerobienie szamba na oczyszczalnię do treści Decyzji o warunkach zabudowy?
Ja w decyzji będę miał szambo. Wiem, że gmina nie zgadza się na przydomową oczyszczalnię. Nie chcę wojować z gminą na etapie budowy domu (co innego po uzyskaniu pozwolenia na użytkowanie ;)

Rozumiem, że procedura jest taka sama (jak przy stawianiu POŚ na etapie budowy domu), czyli że dokonuję zgłoszenia do powiatu, ci cośtam-cośtam sprawdzają informując przy tym gminę o moim zgłoszeniu, a ja czekam na złożenie (lub nie) sprzeciwu przez gminę?

----------


## Aqua_Eco

Moduł do adaptacji szamba na POŚ -    http://www.aquaeco.pl/scieki-bytowo-...orodzinny/as2/

Procedura taka sama - zgłoszenie budowy POŚ w starostwie powiatowym, potem 30 dni oczekiwania na ew. sprzeciw (można w razie "w" poprosić również o pisemne zaświadczenie o braku sprzeciwu co do budowy), po 30 dniach, jeżeli nie przyjdzie żadne pismo można budować. zgłoszenie jest ważne 2 lata

----------


## R.P.

Witam,
czy przy przebudowie zwykłego szamba na ekologiczne, mam w dokumentach złożyć certyfikat który dostałem przy kupnie szamba? Nie mogę uzyskać takiej informacji przeszukując internet. Wymagają dokumentu od producenta, ale przecież ja będę przerabiał szambo, więc automatyczne ten papier traci ważność bo ingeruję w konstrukcję.
Proszę o podpowiedź.

----------


## Sunsin

A to w ogóle jest możliwe, żeby szambo przerobić na oczyszczalnie przydomową? Jakoś nie bardzo chce mi się w to wierzyć. Ogólnie najlepszym wyjściem jest chyba jak ktoś już napisał wywalenie szamba i postawienie nowej zupełnie oczyszczalni. Tylko tutaj pytanie, czy jest możliwość żeby to zrobić na ręke i samemu zainstalować? Czy to jest gotowy złożony produkt czy trzeba jakiejś niebotycznej wiedzy, żeby to uruchomić? I co z podróbkami oczyszczalni, o których piszą niektóre firmy np. tutaj http://www.aquaclear24.pl/ostrzegamy...-podrobkami/52 ?

----------


## majsterkarcz

Też wydaje mi się, że lepszym pomysłem jest zniszczenie aktualnego szamba i postawienie nowego a niżeli próba przerabiania, która i tak będzie się wiązała z dodatkowymi kosztami.
...
http://www.dambat.pl/

----------


## Beja

> A to w ogóle jest możliwe, żeby szambo przerobić na oczyszczalnie przydomową? Jakoś nie bardzo chce mi się w to wierzyć. Ogólnie najlepszym wyjściem jest chyba jak ktoś już napisał wywalenie szamba i postawienie nowej zupełnie oczyszczalni. Tylko tutaj pytanie, czy jest możliwość żeby to zrobić na ręke i samemu zainstalować? Czy to jest gotowy złożony produkt czy trzeba jakiejś niebotycznej wiedzy, żeby to uruchomić? I co z podróbkami oczyszczalni, o których piszą niektóre firmy np. tutaj http://www.aquaclear24.pl/ostrzegamy...-podrobkami/52 ?


Po pierwsze: oczywiście, że przeróbka jest możliwa, ale nie zawsze opłacalna, i każdy musi to sobie sam przekalkulować
.
Po drugie: można samodzielnie, można za pomocą "gotowca" (np. takiego jak reklamowany w poście #11 i wiele innych). Wymagana wiedza jest zależna od tego, co się chce uzyskać.

Po trzecie: twoje pytanie o podróbki kompletnie tutaj nie pasuje. Dałeś link do wspaniałego dzieła propagandowego wymierzonego przez jednych "Litwinów" w drugich "Litwinów", a przy okazji, tak na odlew, we wszystkich innych konkurenktów. O tym typie oczyszczalni było w tym wątku: http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...is#post6435014

----------


## Beja

> Tu opisałem jak można zrobić trochę mniej obsługowe szambo


Nie dość że spam, to jeszcze kompletne bzdury. Jeżeli komukolwiek uda się w ten sposób przerobić szambo na oczyszczalnię "na terenach podmokłych", to w najlepszym przypadku wejdzie w konflikt z obowiązującymi przepisami.
Działać to też nie ma prawa. Chyba że siłą perswazji  :big grin:

----------


## Marcink81

> Tu opisałem jak można zrobić trochę mniej obsługowe szambo
> http://abc-szambabetonowe.pl/jak-rza...ozniac-szambo/


To nie dość że nie ma prawa działać na dłuższą metę to jest jeszcze gorsze niż pompowanie szamba za płot.

----------


## alfa-tech

Jest sporo rozwiązań przebudowy szamba na oczyszczalnię i pełno gotowych modułów , które można wstawić jako kolejny zbiornik. Takie systemy powstały u naszych zachodnich sąsiadów jako elementy do modernizacji oczyszczalni drenażowych. Można zbudować oczyszczalnię biologiczną z szamba pod warunkiem że jest to zbiornik z wcześniejszej oczyszczalni np. drenażowej lub inny z certyfikatem. Gminy żądają certyfikatów wszystkich elementów urządzeń. Na przeróbkę na pewno nie nadaje się szambo wykonane wg własnego indywidualnego podejścia budowlanego, stare, cieknące, "beczki po wszystkim" itp

----------


## Beja

> Jest sporo rozwiązań przebudowy szamba na oczyszczalnię i pełno gotowych modułów , które można wstawić jako kolejny zbiornik. Takie systemy powstały u naszych zachodnich sąsiadów jako elementy do modernizacji oczyszczalni drenażowych


I nie tylko drenażowych. Niemcy mają na takie urządzenia swój krajowy certyfikat instytutu budowlanego DIBt, który pozwala je w tym kraju całkowicie legalnie zastosować. Jednym z nich jest omawiany w innym wątku moduł sprzedawany u nas jako kompletna oczyszczalnia m.in. pod nazwą
 "ClearFox".



> Można zbudować oczyszczalnię biologiczną z szamba pod warunkiem że jest to zbiornik z wcześniejszej oczyszczalni np. drenażowej lub inny z certyfikatem. Gminy żądają certyfikatów wszystkich elementów urządzeń. Na przeróbkę na pewno nie nadaje się szambo wykonane wg własnego indywidualnego podejścia budowlanego, stare, cieknące, "beczki po wszystkim" itp


No tak, tylko kto by był na tyle głupi, żeby wkładać pieniądze w przeróbkę dziurawego szamba na oczyszczalnię...

----------


## Arek74

od rana czytam, czytam i czytam......i kocioł w głowie, heh


mam betonowe szambo, ma już 15 lat, ma 10m3, jest szczelne, 4osobowa rodzina, zużycie wody 10m3/mc......pomyślałem, że przerobię je na POŚ .....i jak poczytałem to normalnie mózg sie lasuje

czynności jakie musze wykonać? :

1. uzyskać pozwolenie wodnoprawne
2. zrobić analizę gleby (odwierty) - wiem, że mam piasek już na 0.6m, ale trzeba mieć na to papier
3. uzyskac warunki zabudowy
4. POŚ musi spełniać wymagania aglomeracji, bo mieszkam we Wrocławiu
5. zakup takiego POŚ to minimum 7tys. ?
6. montaż (koszty)

oceniam, że powyższy koszt zwróci mi się po około 3 latach

ale mam w huk wątpliwości,:

1. czy w aglomeracji Wrocław uzyskam zezwolenie na POŚ
2. czy POŚ którą zainstaluję w tej cenie będzie w miarę bezobsługowa.....i trwała...nie mam zamiaru bawić się w jakieś czyszczenia filtrów, w odtykanie zapchanych rur, w wymianę zepsutych kompresorów....etc.etc....


mam nieodparte wrażenie, że czas dla POŚ się skończył, takie ma odczucie po analizie dzisiaj ustaw......heh


jeszcze do wczoraj nie wiedziałem nic...dziś troszkę wiem, ale nadal za mało...
ktoś mnie zachęci do budowy POŚ? Doradzi coś?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

*@Arek74* 

Jeżeli chcesz zrobić przydomówkę od nowa to:
- w pierwszej kolejności sprawdź czy działka leży na obszarze dla którego został opracowany MPZP (z razji lokaliacji w aglomeracji Wrocławia jest to w zasadzie pewne) i jeżeli leży to sprawdź zapisy związane z gospodarką ściekową. Jeżeli jest zapis, że do czasu budowy kanalizacji możesz mieć tylko szambo – przydomkowi nie zrobisz.
- przyjmując, że możesz mieć przydomówkę, trzeba zrobić kolejno badanie gruntu potrzebne opracowania operatu wodno-prawnego, następnie uzyskać pozwolenie wodno-prawne na urządzenie wodne jakim jest system odprowadzający ścieki do gruntu (zakładam, że budynek jest wyłącznie do celów mieszkalnych), następnie dokonać zgłoszenia budowy przydomkowi odpowiednio do urzędu miasta lub urzędu gminy (zależy gdzie leży działka). Przy uzyskiwaniu pozwolenia wodno-prawnego uzbrój się w cierpliwość, wcześniej sprawdź czy działka podlega pod Zarząd Zlewni we Wrocławiu czy może pod Zarząd Zlewni w Legnicy z Nadzorem Wodnym w Świdnicy (taki pomysł „mędrców”, którzy dokonali nowego podziału kraju na podstawie zlewni bez uwzględniania obowiązującego podziału administracyjnego).

W aglomeracji Wrocławia masz szansę wybudować przydomówkę pod warunkiem korzystnych zapisów w ewentualnym MPZP. Inna sprawa to warunki jakie musza spełniać ścieki odprowadzane do środowiska w aglomeracji powyżej 100 000. W grę wchodzą tylko oczyszczalnie poważnych producentów, ale raczej wspomagane koagulantami ze względu na wymaganą redukcję biogenów, co oznacza że w 7 tysiącach raczej się nie zmieścisz (modeli oczyszczalni biologiczno-chemicznych jest ciągle za mało, wiec cena jest wysoka).




> mam nieodparte wrażenie, że czas dla POŚ się skończył, takie ma odczucie po analizie dzisiaj ustaw......heh


Wrażenie jest mylne. Gminy, co prawda, często blokują w MPZP możliwość budowy przydomówek i inwestorzy prywatni są zmuszeni do budowy szamb, czyli rozwiązania teroretycznie mniej ekologicznego. Jednak to co wypływa z osadnika gnilnego i jest odprowadzane do środowiska również nie może być traktowane jako rozwiązanie ekologiczne. Niestety w UE obowiązują ciągle przepisy którym wczoraj strzeliło 28 lat. Sytuacja ciężka do zrozumienia – jest jak jest. Polscy urzędnicy nie mają mentalności urzędników norweskich, którzy potrafili wprowadzić przepisy bardziej restrykcyjne i poza wymaganymi wysokimi skutecznościami oczyszczania ścieki na wylocie musza być dezynfekowane. Zmiany w przepisach nastąpią, równocześnie aglomerację będą wchłaniały coraz większe obszary – jedno i drugie przyczyni się do zakończenia budowy oczyszczalni drenażowych.

----------

